# Stirling engine (horizontal)



## Per018 (Sep 14, 2009)

Hello!

Im new here, and I found this forum searching for plans for simple Stirling engine (horizontal, two cylinders). I need those plans to use them at school, because we have to make one (this type particular). Im very interested in plans made in PRO Engineer WF 4 or 3. But plans in .jpg or something like that would do it just fine. The point is that I want to have all the measures. I really hope that someone can get me those, because I have looked many sites with no appropriate results. Im pleading for any respond to my request. Thank you very much! P.S. sorry for my bad English but its not my primary language :-\


----------



## black85vette (Sep 14, 2009)

Hi! and welcome.

You might check here: http://www.john-tom.com

He has a couple of Stirling engine plans on his site for free.


----------



## vlmarshall (Sep 14, 2009)

Here is another, one that I've used with success: http://www.bekkoame.ne.jp/~khirata/english/make.htm


----------



## Per018 (Sep 15, 2009)

Thank you for your help... I have just few questions. Is this http://www.john-tom.com/StirlingPlans/KoichiHiataStirling.pdf engine horizontal or vertical when working? and about the measures, are they in inches or mm? It may be stupid to ask but I dont know if English write inches besides the measures. Would be this engine relatively easy to make? Because I dont want to start with something complicated you se.... THX for your answers!


----------



## joe d (Sep 15, 2009)

Per

First, welcome! I looked at the link you posted, that would seem be a vertical engine. The measurements are metric.

Good luck with your engine, don't forget to post photos of your progress once you have started to build one ;D

Cheers, Joe


----------



## vlmarshall (Sep 15, 2009)

Yeah that's the same engine I built, originally from the site I linked.
It's drawn as a vertical, but I built mine as a horizontal.

I couldn't get the glass syringes called for in the plan, so I made the piston and cylinder liners out of tool steel, and increased the bore from 8mm to 13mm. It's been a great little runner, even if a bit ugly.

Here's a few pictures of it.
http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/index.php?topic=5329.0


----------



## Per018 (Sep 16, 2009)

why you increased the bore? You had to because it wouldnt work? I intend to do it out of steel and aluminium...


----------



## Per018 (Sep 16, 2009)

And I forgot to ask you... where did you planed this engine? Pro Engineer, solidworks, or you just did it by the printed plan??


----------



## vlmarshall (Sep 16, 2009)

I'm sure it would have worked at 8mm bore. I increased it to 13mm... just because I could. ;D

I don't have my modified drawings, they were all paper-and-pencil changes to the LSE-01 plans, and I built that engine 12 years ago.


----------



## Per018 (Sep 17, 2009)

Well we started this project in our school. Im in Technician school final grade, and our goal is to build a stiring 
Each must make his own engine and a plan at end of the year (December) we will get grades for our work. Whole class decided that we will use Thermoplast for material of our pistons. That material is resistant to temperatue and extremly lihgt compared to any metal. What do you guys think of this idea? And I must say, that our professor came up with the idea...
I have one new queston too. I dont know why are parts 14 and part 5 needed for and how to make them... I must repeat that Im not very good in English so please explain it easily ;D


----------



## vlmarshall (Sep 17, 2009)

Per018  said:
			
		

> I have one new queston too. I dont know why are parts 14 and part 5 needed for and how to make them...



Part 5 is an aluminum plug glued into the open end of the pistons, because Hirata's pland call for pistons made from glass syringes. 
Part 14 is a pivot pin, a place for the connecting rod to hinge, as the other end swings on the crankshaft.

I followed his plans on my engine, even though I made the pistons and cylinder liners from tool steel. You can see both parts in this photo:


----------



## Rhynardt (Jan 3, 2010)

Another site to look at is jan ridders. Really easy to build and works very well.All plans are also free


----------



## fabio13222 (Nov 20, 2011)

you can put the plans what you use? please?


----------



## ZebDog (Nov 28, 2011)

Hi Im new to this sight myself 
Here is a link to a stirling engine I built about a year ago and it runs great at around 900 rpm.

http://physicstoys.narod.ru/16_stirling_290m.pdf

I built it all in stainless and ali.


----------

